# Progress :)



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've made some progress.  and I'm pretty sure they both love hearing me play the guitar  Gabriella especially. She just sits there and stares at me


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you  i just hate having to love them from outside the cage  im not a very patient person so this is a test for all 3 of us lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I just noticed that we have the same toy lol


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thats awesome  lol cant wait to get to play with them. i have the cage top off and tommy is hanging out up there but gabi is just hangin out on her lil perch preening herself


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

so.... more progress maybe?  i took gabi out by her perch and separated them from the cage for a little bit. and she willingly stepped onto my hand for millet  she followed tommy up my arm to my shoulder and lets me nuzzle her with my cheek and chin. she still nips a little bit is that ok?

hmm.... im so curious >.>


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great progress
Cockatiel nap a few times a day so that's normal
Good luck with taming! Are there wings clipped?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

she is molting so she doesnt fly much. but tommy will fly to the cage if its a few feet away. he flies from the coffee table to the couch too


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can teach them to fly to you!ill write the steps just in case you want to know

Let your bird get used to stepping up on you, once the learn how to do it without hesitation you can go to the next step!
Put your finger with millet behind it, it should be to the length that your bird has to stretch is body to step on
Continue this step until you feel like you both can move on
Now, put your finger to the length that your bird has to hop to get to your finger, once he did you may give him a treat and put him back to the perch!
Gradually go further and further when he gets used to flying!
The final step is getting him to fly without the millet
Make him fly to you! With every 5-7 fly attempts move the millet a little further from the finger! You should keep moving your millet further and sooner or later your bird will be trained to fly to you


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thats awesome! tommy still gets skiddish about my fingers near his neck. and like rihgt now gabbi is on my keyboard with her mouth open looking at my moving fingers lol. when you say move the millet to where he has to stretch you mean put the millet between my self and my finger?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuteness! Love that photo.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> when you say move the millet to where he has to stretch you mean put the millet between my self and my finger?


Yes! I should be that your bird has to step on your finger in order to get the Millet!

When I said stretch I meant that the bird has to like expand his body to try to reach the treat!!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

gotcha  thanks a bunch! i hope he takes to it well  gabi will be a while behind him though. but maybe she'll follow tommy's lead


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

ouch...... i gave her a lil bath and she latched onto my finger and wouldnt let go  man this is kinda depressing. we were doing so good too.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

What bathing technique did you use?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

well ive tried the misting with a spray bottle. but i also hear that some tiels like the shower so i tried that and she sat there. so i took her out with tommy and they were just finished ejoying the blow dryer then thats when she grabbed me :/


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know what made her bite you? For example did you make a move that startled her, or was she not really enjoying the blow dryer and decided to tell you to knock it off?

It sounds to me like maybe you're trying to do too much too fast, and she might be a little overwhelmed by having so many new experiences in such a short time. So take it slow and allow some rest time between exciting new experiences, and that might help keep her stress level down below the point where she feels like biting somebody.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think you should blow dry your tiel.
They naturally dry themselves and its excellent for their feathers


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay. I hate being an impatient animal lover >.>


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Opinions are divided on blow drying. Some birds enjoy it, and when the weather is cold it can be helpful to them dry off quickly. But too much dry heat isn't good for their skin, so when a blow dryer is used the temperature needs to be low and the dryer not too close to the birds. The most important thing is to make sure the blow dryer doesn't contain teflon because the fumes from that are dangerous.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay ill keep that in mind


----------

